# *Rayne* Karma v. Wildhaus....1 year old!!!



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I cannot believe my baby girl, “Rayne” Karma v. Wildhaus, is a year old already!!! Well, her actual birthday is tomorrow but I work so we’re celebrating today :smile:She has changed and matured, it’s amazing. She brings me so much happiness, even when she’s a pain in the butt she makes me smile. 

She has gradually become much better in the house, she is still very mischievous and destructive, and will still grab anything she fancies that I leave within her reach. But she has learned some boundaries and will now leave something alone if I tell her to. We’re still building up to her sleeping outside her crate. We’ve been successful a few times, but she tends to wake me up at 4 or 5 am, which is way too early when I don’t have to work. But we’re making progress. She is still very social with people. With dogs, as she’s matured I’ve started to see a few things that I’ll watch out for. She’s still social but has showed a few times that she can get possessive of me around other dogs, she doesn’t like them getting too close or me paying too much attention to them. So I’ll keep an eye on that. She does have a best doggie friend though--my parents’ female GSD, Ziva. 

In terms of sport training, she is everything I wanted and more. We’re working in PSA right now and have been making steady progress. We’re basically ready for a PDC, but I don’t want to actually trial until she is at least 6 months older. We’ve just started putting her on a suit now, so we have some more work to do there. Her grip is great, the first time she bit the suit our decoy/trainer looked at me and said “I’m going to be using extra wrap [under the suit] with her”. We haven’t yet found any environmental stressors that she has a problem with after the first exposure (water hose, jug of rocks, streamers, tunnels, gun shots, tarps, metal cans, etc etc). LOL, my trainer keeps saying he’s eventually going to find SOMETHING that worries her. With the jug of rocks shaking under her she was a little apprehensive at first and he was like “I found it!”…..and then the second send to bite she didn’t even look at the jug. Ha! Everyone who sees her work compliments her drive. 

But enough of my rambling, here are some pics of my princess/beast. Some of younger, some older. Enjoy!

9 weeks









11 weeks









14 weeks









17 weeks at her favorite place in the world, the river









7.5 months









9 months, with Ziva









11 months


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness. She is truly gorgeous.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Now THAT'S a German Shepherd! Wow!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's beautiful ---- and really looks like a happy dog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday to Rayne!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

such a pretty gal, happy birthday!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy birthday gorgeous Rayne!!! She has grown from a precious puppy to a truely stunning and talented dog... you must be so proud.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday! She is absolutely stunning and you must be so proud! Love, love, love her coloring!!


----------

